# Multiculturism



## blueskies (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi
I want to move to Portugal(or Spain, haven't decided yet) in the future and have alot of questions! My main concern is that some non-white British friends have told me they encountered racism while in Portugal, my white British friends however said they found it a pleasant experience, they also said they think it highly unlikely i'll be uncomfortable there that the atmosphere in Portugal is relaxed and non-discriminatory on the whole. 

I really want to move there, but as i'm British asian I don't want to end up in a hostile environment. 

Can I ask if anyone there has ever encountered any racism? Even if it wasn't directed at you what do you think on the subject do you have any friends who have or are you aware of anyone who has faced this?

I'm not sure which part of Portugal I want to move to yet, I have to go look around first, but from what I hear/see/researched the silver coast or Algarve sounds ideal to us so feedback on the subject in that particular area will be most useful.

Any advice is appreciated! Thanks


Edited: Forgot to mention I have a 4yr old son so am very interested to know if any of this exists in the schools? Am very worried he might be treated differently/unfairly so any info on that will be most appreciated, thanks


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi and welcome to our little place. First of all, I am white, but Mrs Silvers is Portuguese. The darker skinned people from the "Islands" get a little stick from the mainlanders. Nothing too much though. Black Africans also get a little. The worst is reserved for the Gypsies. Most people here will give you enough time, so that they can work you out. If you are ok with them they will be great with you. Try to fit in and you will be just fine.
p.s. Silver coast rocks!


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Blueskies

I have been using various Forums for the last couple of years. To date racism is not something i have heard about. The pace of life in Central Portugal is slower than the UK and a lot more relaxed. 

On may last trip over i travelled by train from Porto airport to Gois by train, at one station two young lads stepped back to let me on the train before them. I am 60 years old they where young 15/16 and black. To me they where just two lads to them i was just an older person. No problem.

Visit as many places as you can, judge people as you find them not by the colour of their skin. 

Good luck with whatever you decide to do. 

Peter the 666 man


----------



## blueskies (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the replies

Good to hear bout the Silver coast Silvers because i've been getting drawn to it more and more over the past few months researching on the net etc, will be posting for more info on that in another thread...

I never judge people by the colour of their skin Peter, never have and never will, but unfortunately their are people who do and I don't want to end up living somewhere it is a common occurance. I'm British born and raised living in London and I can honestly say i've never experienced it, then again living in multicultural Kilburn I wouldn't lol, but I know it exists because I read about it in papers/news all the time.
I don't want my son especially to become the odd one out in class and be made to feel different from others so had to try and check out my friends experiences and find out if it is in fact a common occurance, and i'm glad the responses i've recieved here are so far positive ones!

Does anyone know much on school life in Portugal, is there much discrimination from kids towards other kids based on race etc?

Thanks


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I have somebody it may be useful for you to contact. She is Asian but from Coventry and married to a white English guy, they live here with their two young kids, who attend schools here. I think she may be able to answer all your questions. You need to post some more though before your "private message" function becomes usable. As soon as it does, I will pm you her details.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

blueskies said:


> Hi
> I want to move to Portugal(or Spain, haven't decided yet) in the future and have alot of questions! My main concern is that some non-white British friends have told me they encountered racism while in Portugal, my white British friends however said they found it a pleasant experience, they also said they think it highly unlikely i'll be uncomfortable there that the atmosphere in Portugal is relaxed and non-discriminatory on the whole.
> 
> I really want to move there, but as i'm British asian I don't want to end up in a hostile environment.
> ...


Hello,

I was reading your post and saw that you are considering Spain...
I just wanted to make sure you knew that there is racism here, too (mainly towards gypsies, moroccans, black and some of the latin american looking folks which means local indian heritage).
My wife has witnessed a very bad scene at the Madrid metro towards and African guy. 
Even when talking to co-workers about random subjects such as sports they will refer to Formula One driver Lewis Hamilton as "negrito" (little black) or "mono" (monkey) and so on... I could mention a few examples.
To me this is possibly one of the worst problems that Europe cannot manage to solve: RACISM.
BUT, Spain is an excellent place to live if you have a job!

I wish you the best of luck with your move!

Cheers!


----------



## blueskies (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks Silvers will do, got lots of questions so more posts on the way!

Thanks Scharlack yes Spain is a great place I been there lots of times on holiday and I loved it, i've never been to Portugal but yet for some reason i'm drawn to it really want to go there. I myself never experienced any discrimination in Spain but I met people who have, most of the time Spanish people would come up to me and start talking in Spanish they assumed I was Spanish or South American and were surprised when I told them I wasn't.
One boy refused to believe it completely and kept talking to me in Spanish, he said he was from Argentina and apparently so was I, he just wouldn't believe I was anything but Argentinian and kept asking me why i'm pretending to know little Spanish and speaking funny! It was hilarious!

My son is mixed race half asian half carribean so anywhere he might face overly prejudiced people daily is definitly a no go zone for me, i.e. a place where there's prejudice against Afro/Carribean and/or asian people. I'd prefer to stay in the UK(but of course I won't cos I can't stand the unpredictable weather!).


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I have sent you a pm.


----------

